# Does anyone know the name of this part?



## Frarey17 (Aug 21, 2016)

Trying to post picture again


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

https://www.rockauto.com/en/catalog...rged,3300427,brake/wheel+hub,vacuum+pump,5172

vacuum pump/brake booster


----------



## Frarey17 (Aug 21, 2016)

boraz said:


> https://www.rockauto.com/en/catalog...rged,3300427,brake/wheel+hub,vacuum+pump,5172
> 
> vacuum pump/brake booster


Thanks! Is this just a replacement of part for an issue like this or is there a seal of some sort that gets replaced inside?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Frarey17 said:


> Thanks! Is this just a replacement of part for an issue like this or is there a seal of some sort that gets replaced inside?


likely just a gasket where it meets the block

clean the area and monitor the leak, unless youre experience issues related to a bad vacuum pump

k, so just looked up your codes....ROFL theyre all vac related....

ask this guy https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-...ssion/236769-turbo-vacuum-leak-somewhere.html

still a chance its something simpler like cracked hose, mouse chewed hose, etc.... perform vac leak tests before buying parts


----------



## Frarey17 (Aug 21, 2016)

boraz said:


> Frarey17 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks! Is this just a replacement of part for an issue like this or is there a seal of some sort that gets replaced inside?
> ...


Ill clean the area up and monitor closely. Will update. Thanks again!


----------

